# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μύθος οι 13-14 μέρες για την εκκόλαψη?

## aeliopetri

Παιδια καλισπερα...σιμερα μετα απο 16 μερες εκολαψις εβγαλα εξω απο τη φωλια τα 2 αυγα που ειχε η καναρα μου ..τα εσπασα και το ενα ητανε κανονικο αυγο με κροκο και το αλλο ειχε ενα ετιμο πουλακι ζωντανο και το σκοτοσα  :: .... τελικα ειναι μυθος η 13-14 μερες?

----------


## dogoulisd

Μετρησες σωστά;απο ποτε;ποσά αυγά είχε η καναρα; Γιώργο γι αυτο λέμε ότι περιμένουμε τουλάχιστον 4 μέρες παραπανω απ την ημερομηνία γέννησης του αυγου.δεν θελω να στο παίξω ξερολας σε καμία περίπτωση να σου λύσω την απορία θέλω.

----------


## jk21

14 μερες μετρας συμπληρωμενες για καθε αυγο απο την στιγμη που καθησε πανω του η καναρα σταθερα και κλωσσα .αν πχ εκανε σημερα το πρωτο και μεθαυριο καθησε ,τοσο το πρωτο (σημερινο ) οσο και το μεθαυριονο θα βγουν 16 μερες απο σημερα και 14 απο το τριτο .αν κανει την επομενη και 4ο τοτε εκεινο θα βγει 17 απο σημερα ,15 απο την πρωτη μερα κλωσσιματος των υπολοιπων και 14 απο αυτην που βγηκε εκεινο και ξεκινησε και σε αυτο η εκολλαψη .

το 14 παντως δεν ειναι απολυτο .εχουν αναφερθει και 15 μερες ή και 13 σε εντονη ζεστη

----------


## aeliopetri

τα επερνα και εβαζα πλαστικα οταν εκανε και το τεταρτο εβαλα τα αλιθινα..την επομενη μερα εκανε και πεμπτο αυγο..απο το πεμπτο αυγο μετρισα 16 μερες..πηρα τα 2 που τις απομιναν (γιατη τα αλλα 3 τα ειχε σπαση) και τα εσπασα ..το ενα ηταν απλο αυγο με κροκο και το αλλο ειχε το πουλακι ζωντανο

----------


## jk21

μετρωντας 16 απο την γεννηση του 5ου θεωρησες σαν 1η μερα συμπληρωμενη την επομενη που γεννηθηκε το 5ο ή την ιδια .αν την ιδια τοτε ειχε 15 μερες .ισως  να ηταν καποιο που λογω ελλειψης υγρασιας ή σκληρο τσοφλι δεν μπορεσε να βγει εγκαιρα

----------


## aeliopetri

Η ουσια ειναι οτι εχασα μια ζωουλα...δεν πειραζει προχοραο και περιμενω τη δευτερη γεννα...τη μου προτινετε να κανω?της εβαλα ηδη νημα και φωλια και περιμενω να γεννηση ξανα...

----------


## tliotis

κρίμα για το πουλάκι παντως!εμενα στις 14 σκάνε μύτη πάντως

----------


## jk21

σου προτεινω να ψαξεις γιατι ειχες ενα μονο ζωντανο πουλακι και να μην βιαστεις .βγαλε για λιγο την φωλια και το νημα  .τι προετοιμασια εχεις κανει διατροφικα ; συχνοτητα αυγου ή αυγοτροφης και ποτε την ξεκινησες , τυχον συμπληρωματα που δινεις ,αν ενισχυσες το μιγμα σου με περισσοτερους λιπαρους σπορους ,καθε ποσο συχνα δινεις χορταρικα κλπ

----------


## aeliopetri

αυγοτροφη εχω καθιμερινα στο κλουβι αυγο φρεσκο βαζο οταν εχω πουλακια η πριν ακομη φτιαξουν τη φωλια..χορτα δινο περιπου 2-3 φορες την βδομαδα..οι σποροι μου ειναι μιγμα για καναρινια..εχει αρκετη ποικιλια μεσα...και δινο και βηταμινη ε

----------


## jk21

αυγο να δωσεις απαραιτητα και τωρα .καθε μερα μισο στο ενα ζευγαρι .χορταρικα (ζωχο ,ραδικι ,τσουκνιδα ,μπροκολο ,πιπερια ) καθε μερα αν ειναι δυνατον .ενισχυσε το μιγμα σου με 2 μερη βρωμης 1 μερος περιλλα και δες αν μπορεις να βρεις τον σπορο καμελινα .ποιο σκευασμα με βιτ ε εχεις και ποσο διαστημα το χορηγεις 

ποσο καιρο δινεις αυτοτροφη; βρες γυρη και προσθεσε στη διατροφη τους .απο καταστημα βιολογικων ή στη λαικη απο μελισσοκομους  .

παρε  και εδω καποιες ιδεες
*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*

----------


## fadom1

Αρχικά, πέρα από το ένα ζωντανό είναι παράξενο το να κάνει μόνο 2 αβγά.. Εμένα το λιγότερο που μου κάνουν όταν είναι σωστά προετοιμασμένα είναι 3.. πόσο μάλλον αν ήταν μόλις το1 γονιμοποιημένο..Πέρα από αυτό.. Είναι πολύ πιθανό η κανάρα να άρχισε να τα κάθεται κανονικά την επομένη της γέννησης του 2ου αβγού.. να οι 16 μέρες.. αλλά έπρεπε να βγει τη μέρα που το άνοιξες.. Εκτός των άλλων λοιπόν υπάρχει η περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει αρκετή υγρασία στο χώρο που έχεις τα πουλιά. Προτείνω να βάζεις μπανιέρα τις μέρες που περιμένεις να εκκολαυθούν και να σκεπάζεις με μια βρεγμένη πετσέτα το κλουβί. Όχι συνέχεια.. Μόνο τις μέρες εκκολαψης αυτό με την πετσέτα γιατί αλλιώς πιθανόν να έχεια άλλου είδους προβλήματα

----------


## aeliopetri

efxaristo tha ta dokimaso kai afta pou mou eipate...simera eixa to proto mou avgo apo tin idia kanara ...gia na doume an ta paei kala afti ti fora.

----------


## panos70

Η πετσετα θα τα στρεσαρει καλυτερα βαλε μια μπανιερα δυο τρεις μερες ,αν κι εγω ποτε δεν εβαλα και ποτε δεν ειχα τετοιου ειδους προβληματα

----------


## ΜάνοςΚ

> Η ουσια ειναι οτι εχασα μια ζωουλα.....


Καλημέρα.  Για να αποφύγεις  τέτοια δυστυχήματα, αν εχεις αμφιβολίες, βλέπε τα αυγουλάκια κόντρα στο φως.
Τα τζούφια είναι διαφανή, ενω αυτά που εχουν πουλάκι δεν αφήνουν να περάσει το φως, οπότε αφήνεις την μάνα να κανονίσει μόνη της.
Τις περισσότερες φορές , αν τα αυγά είναι άδεια, η κανάρα τα πετάει έξω απο την φωλιά μετά απο κάποιες μέρες.
Καλή επιτυχία στην επόμενη.

----------

